# MySQL Move



## KK (Dec 2, 2005)

Seeing as that the entire forum did a FUSION-NO-JUTSU! with AnimeSuki, that makes sense.


----------



## Hef (Dec 2, 2005)

Yay! At last things will be running smoothly again. 


> Seeing as that the entire forum did a FUSION-NO-JUTSU! with AnimeSuki, that makes sense.


Ahaha. That too. XD


----------



## Jef88 (Dec 2, 2005)

is that the reason it went out so much for me today?
i even been on in here and the look changed (AnimeSuki)
having this message: youre not valid to be here or an admin has deactivated youre acount

thanks for letting this know


----------



## Jef88 (Dec 2, 2005)

same here setoshi 
i asked my friend on msn to check if i was banned 
thanks alot Mbxx


----------



## Reznor (Dec 2, 2005)

> For a second, I got worried and thought I got banned.


 Interesting.... You must have done something ban worthy we don't know about yet... that's why being banned was the first thing that popped into your head.

I'm going to dig up yer dirt son.


----------



## kAulART (Dec 2, 2005)

good, alot faster now


----------



## Feathers! (Dec 2, 2005)

THis place has got the best admins and mods... I would rep you guys if you werent all already repped out.  *slow clap*  I love you guys.  For real.

edit: i tried repping you right now and it wouldnt work... will try back later... its so smooth, no slow loading. nice.


----------



## OniTasku (Dec 2, 2005)

Huzzah!

Now there is barely any lag and slowness!


----------



## Dyroness (Dec 2, 2005)

Fusion? O_O
Well, anyway. Awesome.


----------



## Jef88 (Dec 2, 2005)

Setoshi said:
			
		

> Go check my general!  I'm clean as a baby butt!
> 
> I thought it was because of my random pics that I maybe offened someone. That's what popped on my head.


my mom has a daycare for babies and there butts arnt that clean :S 
they do soo much poopie it isnt nice anymore

bai bai lag and slowness i'lll miss you


----------



## Neenah (Dec 2, 2005)

lolol I thought animesuki hacked NF o___O
But phew. . .xD


----------



## Yamato (Inactive) (Dec 3, 2005)

I'd suggest switching for the php's *PDO* sql interface and switching from MySQL to *PgSQL*, it would make everthing *MUCH* faster


----------



## Aman (Dec 3, 2005)

Nice.


----------



## Kucheeky Badkuya (Dec 3, 2005)

Sweetness.


----------



## Sayo (Dec 3, 2005)

NF works even less atm than it did 1 year ago, i'm getting instead of the normal error totally other things, i click on a link and it asks if i want to download the forum display?
O'rly? ya rly.
Besides that half the site turns black sometimes flattering me with a fancy white font saying data problems and the other chitchat, i rather have a working forum or a none working forum, not something inbetween :L


----------



## RockLee (Dec 3, 2005)

Seems that's been fixed, Kazuo. Mine is normal. =P Hope it's working just fine for ya.


----------



## Meijin (Dec 4, 2005)

Mmm. Tasty.


----------



## Jedi Mind Tricks (Dec 4, 2005)

It hasn't slowed down on me, so nice one mate.

To the people that are having errors,


----------



## Leen (Dec 4, 2005)

delicious, no more lagging.


----------

